
How would you optimally go about verifying Apple's iPhone privacy claims? - elevenoh
e.g. how would you ensure personal location &amp; biometric data aren&#x27;t being sent to apple servers?<p>I don&#x27;t see any feasible way to do this, especially when iPhones have a secure enclave processor.
======
tobylane
The secure processor only does the IDing function, so while it may be able to
compile information on when you used which finger and detail about that print
I don't see how it could get to the main processor let alone off the device.

